# Adena?



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

I believe these are Adena points? Late archaic?


----------



## dtala (Jun 9, 2017)

yes, both are Adenas, very nice ones.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 12, 2017)

I always wondered how an elongated contracting base on a point was hafted on a shaft. Obviously the people that made those had a reason.


----------



## dtala (Jun 12, 2017)

Kawaliga said:


> I always wondered how an elongated contracting base on a point was hafted on a shaft. Obviously the people that made those had a reason.



yep, their daddy said to make em that way.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow! Nice finds indeed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2017)

Kawaliga said:


> I always wondered how an elongated contracting base on a point was hafted on a shaft. Obviously the people that made those had a reason.





That type base hafts well with a hollow rivercane shaft and pitch glue.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That type base hafts well with a hollow rivercane shaft and pitch glue.



Yep. I think that's the deal with points like Morrow Mountains and such. I've tried hafting them into rivercane atlatl dart shafts, and it works great.


----------



## Duff (Jun 12, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. I think that's the deal with points like Morrow Mountains and such. I've tried hafting them into rivercane atlatl dart shafts, and it works great.



HB, you have any pics of doing that? I find lots of MM points and would like to see how they were used. 

Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2017)

Duff said:


> HB, you have any pics of doing that? I find lots of MM points and would like to see how they were used.
> 
> Thanks



I'll look and see. I had a bunch of pics of stuff like that on my old computer that crashed.


----------



## Tentwing (Jun 18, 2017)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

Look like very nicely-made Morrow Mt. points to me. I said this elsewhere on a recent post but, again, my understanding is that there are no known Adena sites in Georgia. The furthest south I know of for Adena would be those found in the Kentucky/West Virginia region.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2017)

Clifton Hicks said:


> Look like very nicely-made Morrow Mt. points to me. I said this elsewhere on a recent post but, again, my understanding is that there are no known Adena sites in Georgia. The furthest south I know of for Adena would be those found in the Kentucky/West Virginia region.



A friend of mine has a textbook one that he found in SC.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> A friend of mine has a textbook one that he found in SC.



I guess it ain't out of the question for a relatively advanced, riverine society like the Adena to deposit artifacts a state or two down stream. And their "trading complex" or whatever would indeed have been much broader than their actual physical range of settlements up on the old Ohio and Kaintuckee. Cool. I guess these really could be Adena points.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2017)

Clifton Hicks said:


> I guess it ain't out of the question for a relatively advanced, riverine society like the Adena to deposit artifacts a state or two down stream. And their "trading complex" or whatever would indeed have been much broader than their actual physical range of settlements up on the old Ohio and Kaintuckee. Cool. I guess these really could be Adena points.



Yep, the Hopewell culture certainly traded a lot in the region. Some of the mounds excavated in western NC have had Hopewellian pottery and copper in them, and they find western NC mica in Hopewell mounds.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes! I definitely remember learning about Proto-Iroquoians (pre-Cherokee) in the southern Appalachians trading mica, soapstone and quartzite all up and down these rivers. God knows what else.


----------

